# Horses



## Mick (Jun 5, 2013)

Just a few shots of stallions fighting in a lake. Converted to mono and...thats it. I wont post the best ones as im keeping them for a competition for next year but I really am happy with the shots.


----------



## Click (Jun 5, 2013)

Great shots! Beautiful B&W. Nicely done.


----------



## Mick (Jun 5, 2013)

Funny thing is, guess what lens I used? Big prime, latest zoom? Nope, raggy old 24-105.


----------



## littlewildcat (Jun 6, 2013)

What about this one ?


----------



## eml58 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mick said:


> Just a few shots of stallions fighting in a lake. Converted to mono and...thats it. I wont post the best ones as im keeping them for a competition for next year but I really am happy with the shots.



Hi Mick, your Horse shots are about as amazing as Gary Samples Eagle shots, I have to say some of the Best I've seen, the previous one you posted some time back of all the horses charging straight at you was just stunning, the first one in this set also, stunning.

Do you mind saying where you shot these, I'm assuming the US somewhere, I'm looking to come that way 2014 to shoot Gary's Eagles, this Lake would be a starter as well.


----------



## Mick (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone. They were taken in southern France in the Camargue region. I was really happy and the old lens did a great job. Sure the newer new got a few more keepers but it shows you the old lens are still excellent.


----------



## Deva (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovely pictures!

As to littlewildcat's submission, personally, I prefer this end of a horse - less danger of being kicked.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 8, 2013)

Mick said:


> Just a few shots of stallions fighting in a lake. Converted to mono and...thats it. I wont post the best ones as im keeping them for a competition for next year but I really am happy with the shots.


Going by the superb images you posted here, I think you will win the competition ... Good luck & all the very best ... in the words of Bryan Peterson "till then You Keep Shooting".


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 8, 2013)

Mick said:


> Just a few shots of stallions fighting in a lake. Converted to mono and...thats it. I wont post the best ones as im keeping them for a competition for next year but I really am happy with the shots.



Great photos...I think you will take the prize.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 8, 2013)

littlewildcat said:


> What about this one ?



I guess you decided to post a "phew" ;D


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jun 16, 2013)

Slightly less natural environment....


----------



## MRLinVA (Jun 16, 2013)

Few shots from Iceland


----------



## Gert Arijs (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Sporgon (Jun 16, 2013)

Gert Arijs said:


>




Nice one !


----------



## Waterloo (Jun 16, 2013)

From yesterday (06/15) Buckskin wild stallion splashing in the waterhole. 1D X and the new 200-400. ISO 800, 1/2,000 sec at f8 zoomed to 386mm.


----------



## Waterloo (Jun 16, 2013)

Another one from yesterday:


----------



## albron00 (Jun 16, 2013)

did not have my 70-200mm with me.... :-\


----------



## Mick (Jul 3, 2013)

A few of my pics of horses running through the water


----------



## Click (Jul 3, 2013)

Mick said:


> A few of my pics of horses running through the water



Very nice B&W. I especially like the second one.


----------



## Waterloo (Jul 23, 2013)

Yes very nice. Haven't been back to visit this thread in awhile. Can't wait for the temperatures to be a little bit cooler to get back out and photograph the wild horses near me. Hopefully before the BLM decides to round up the three herds that are just down the road from me. Some of the stupid neighbors are saying some of the horses have been a nuisance and have complained to BLM. The whole community is in an uproar and BLM will prevail and do what ever they want to!!!!


----------

